# Severe yeast infection!



## MissMissy (Nov 6, 2007)

well i got a yeast infection from some antibiotics .. amoxocillion.

it burns BAD it itches BAD.. its all red and swollen.. and now its bleeding.. no i am postivie its not my period!!!

i got some over the counter meds.. the three day treatment.. i swear it makes it worse!!!

what else can i do to soothe it. any home rememdy ideas it hurts SO bad.. its so raw!!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2007)

ouch! Putting plain, unflavoured yohgurt is supposed to help, or ice maybe..

I've had amoxocillin and I didnt have that reaction but they did warn me that it might.

Hope you get better soon chicken!


----------



## Valerie62 (Nov 6, 2007)

Give your doc a call - this is really a bad one and you need to clear it up. You could take the Rx diflucan - (I think that is the name) It is a pill and really clears them up if the otc stuff doesn't work but goodness, get on the phone to your doc! You could try something like vagisil or other anti-itch product for that area in the meantime. Good luck.


----------



## Manda (Nov 6, 2007)

If it's that bad you should go to your doc and have them prescribe something. Hope you feel better!

About the yogurt thing- According to my Our Bodies Ourselves book (I swear that thing is my woman's bible) put the plain yogurt in some cheese cloth or a thin cloth. Ice is too cold for such a sensitive area, you don't want to numb it, just relive the itchiness.


----------



## Ricci (Nov 6, 2007)

Its actually hurting more cuz its like actuing like peroxide healing it

I went thro the very same thing

I had to put up with it






Oh and I suggest the 7 day for severe itch


----------



## Valerie62 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes I've not had a lot of luck with the 3 day version - always get the 7 day one myself.


----------



## MissMissy (Nov 6, 2007)

well i tried some yogurt last night.. and OH MY it made it feel so much beter i am still raw and sore down there but not a lot of itching and th ebleeding stoped... so i am going to try this for a couple days.. and if its not healed i will call my doc.. i dont have insurance so .. i try everything before going lol


----------



## Thais (Nov 7, 2007)

I recommend you see your doctor for this...


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you gone to the doctor at all?

It seems like you're having a lot of different symptoms that don't sound good at all.

:S


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 8, 2007)

Try to get an appointment at a free clinic if possible.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 8, 2007)

Eek, That sounds bad.

If anything i'd say go see your doctor, I've never had a yeast infection so i'm not even sure what to suggest.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 8, 2007)

at least the yohgurt made it feel better. I knew it would, I've tried it myself.

Hope the other symptoms stop soon... yeast infections are totally unfun


----------



## MissMissy (Nov 13, 2007)

looks like i just had a really bad yeast infection.. i took everyones word for it.. and went and got the seven day treatment... i have one day left and i have to say i feel 100% better. not an itch or burn.. i fell great!! that amoxacillion is what did it.. anitbotic cleans all your bacteria in your body or something.. but i feel lots better thanks for the advice.. next time i will just get the seven day treatment!!!!


----------



## love2482 (Nov 13, 2007)

I had one recently, also a result of antibiotics, and I did find that the over the counter medication wasn't pleasant, and the pain lasted for about 3 days after I used it, but then it got better. You may have to wait it out. If it is still bad, see your doctor!!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 13, 2007)

I still suggest that if you havent done so, go to the doctor.


----------



## Valerie62 (Nov 13, 2007)

Glad you got it taken care of! That 3-day stuff never worked for me either. Best thing is if you need an antibiotic again, ask your doc for an Rx for diflucan to take if you feel one coming on - and have the 7-day stuff on hand!


----------



## nicekittynaz (Mar 18, 2012)

I m going thru the exact same thing right now, &amp; I took amoxicillian or whatever &amp; now omg! ive never had something so severe &amp; BAD, the swelling,burning, itching, there is no odor or anything BUT ALOT of white pasty discharge, &amp; i mean ALOT! wow! , &amp;  &amp; yes its so bad im bleeding in some areas from being so raw from the itching, I tried some. vaginal itch relief creme, &amp;   all that did was make me burn, &amp;  it burns even more when I pee, The on call Dr just called me a 1 day yeast infection pill, I hope it will clear up, but ive never seen or experienced anything so bad before, nor did I know it could of been the amoxicillin till u mentioned it, cuz i dont know what caused it. Im a very clean person. But I have to say this is a living painful hell.If the pill doesnt work I will go in to be checked for sure, but to deal with it over the weekend when clinics are closed &amp; I have NO transportation, really, suxs!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

owwwwyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## DairyGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

Ouch! I got one of these a few years and wasn't a happy camper. Just relaz and try to find a distrction-- I watched reruns of Cheers to distract myself.


----------

